# Building An Aquarium



## Bryan (Jun 8, 2013)

I am considering constructing my own fish tank maybe for just shrimp or an even larger one if it seems easy enough. I would just like some tips on how I should go about constructing it and what materials I should use such as glass or acrylic and the benefits aswell as tools recomended. Please be descriptive! Thank you!!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

DIY (Do It Yourself) Glass Aquarium Plans - Step-By-Step (Do It Yourself) Instructions for Building Your Own Tank


----------

